# Facteur sans gêne



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, il vient de m’arriver une mésaventure avec le facteur. Il a sonné et j’étais occupée à faire un change dans la salle de bain. Je ne peux donc pas ouvrir et ça insiste en frappant. Puis tout à coup j’entends une voix d’homme provenant de mon « entrée » et je reconnais direct cette putain de voix de crécelle insupportable 😫 Je me suis sentie comme un pétard auquel on a allumé la flèche ! J’ai eu le temps de croiser le regard du plus grand que j’accueille et j’y ai lu de l’inquiétude 😡 J’ai donc incendié le facteur, je lui ai dit qu’il n’y avait pas besoin de signature et que le colis entrait dans la bàl en haut lui qui aime tant se plaindre de notre accès, je lui ai demandé si c’est parce que je lui manquais depuis 15 jours qu’on ne sait pas vu. Punaise c’est un sacré neuneu glandu et une vraie commère ! Depuis le temps qu’il m’insupporte, là y’a eu inondation mais ça aurait pu être un tsunami  ! Je lui ai reproché de laisser partir la chaleur de ma maison car la porte d’entrée est restée grande ouverte, qu’il y aurait pu avoir un enfant derrière la porte, que facteur ne donnait pas le droit de pénétrer dans un domicile privé sans y être invité, que c’était un manque de respect total envers mon métier ( il m’a appelé tata Marine une fois, pas 2 😂). J’envisage de signaler l’incident ainsi que d’autres choses à sa direction ( un voisin est son directeur) et également d’envoyer un mail au président de l’association de quartier. J’ai été choquée, le petit que j’avais dans les bras également et celui de 2 ans 1/2


----------



## booboo (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
alors oui clairement ça ne se fait pas, il n'a pas le droit de rentrer chez les gens comme ça, sans y être invité.
Par contre, il faut toujours fermer sa porte à clé : dans la vie de tous les jours, mais aussi pour notre activité pro.


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> Bonjour ,
> alors oui clairement ça ne se fait pas, il n'a pas le droit de rentrer chez les gens comme ça, sans y être invité.
> Par contre, il faut toujours fermer sa porte à clé : dans la vie de tous les jours, mais aussi pour notre activité pro.


Je ne ferme pas à clé ma porte d’entrée car mon conjoint n’a pas d’horaires et j’ai un chien qui donne l’alerte 😂 ( même pas besoin de sonner) mais là mon chéri avait prit le loulou avec lui. J’ai d’ailleurs dit au facteur qu’heureusement pour lui mon chien n’était pas là


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Porte fermée à clé. Ainsi toute tentative de fuite d'un accueilli est avortée dans l'oeuf. 😁


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Marine35, moi aussi j'ai un chien mais il n'aboie pas. Si un cambrioleur rentrait mon chien lui ferai des fêtes et le cambrioleur repartirai avec mon toutou. On ne peut pas faire un pas avec lui sans être arrêtés par les gens. Et comme il adore faire sa star ... ! 😂


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Porte fermée à clé. Ainsi toute tentative de fuite d'un accueilli est avortée dans l'oeuf. 😁


J’ai déjà eu des tentatives d’évasion ( rares) mais je gronde et j’explique et ça n’arrive plus. Là une fois que j’ai mis le facteur dehors j’ai fermé à clé direct


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

Prends un chien, je te promets ça calme les ardeurs.
J'avais commandé un paquet de couches pour mon petit fils sur Amazon (Black Friday).
Ça sonne, je vois un livreur avec un carton dans les mains derrière le portail.
Je sors de la maison, la chienne aussi. Le livreur a reculé de 3 mètres en la voyant arriver.... Et il hésitait même à me passer le carton par dessus le portail fermé... 😂  😂


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Catie6432 mon chien aboie mais c’est juste pour donner l’alerte ou c’est de joie quand c’est quelqu’un qu’il connaît. Face à un cambrioleur il serait du genre je pense à se carapater dans la chambre ou la salle de bain 😂


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Marine35 
Dans l'exemple cité plus haut, vu la crête que la chienne avait sur le dos, je pense qu'elle avait autant la trouille que le livreur, mais ça impressionne quand même (c'est une femelle Boxer).


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Et pourtant il est grand : berger australien. Mais dès qu'il voit quelqu'un, il pousse des petits gloussements de joie. Mais c'est vrai qu'au premier abord, quelqu'un de mal attentionné irait voir ailleurs je pense vu son gabarit !


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Un berger australien, un border colley, ce sont des chiens qui ont une bonne tête. Qui font gros nounours.
Un boxer ça inspire moins confiance. Et pourtant c'est très sympa.


----------



## booboo (24 Novembre 2022)

_"Je ne ferme pas à clé ma porte d’entrée car mon conjoint n’a pas d’horaires"_

Vous n'avez pas deux jeux de clés ?_  _


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Effectivement je n'aurais pas apprécié la blague non plus, pas du tout!
Mais à la décharge du Facteur il n'est pas rare, surtout en campagne, qu'on lui demande de rentrer chez les gens, notament s'il serait à craindre que la personne seule chez elle ait eut quelque malaise.
Quoi qu'il arrive cela apprend que pour s'assurer de toute intrusion il est impératif de fermer sa porte à clef, que c'est aussi une question de sécurité pour nos accueillis. 
Le Mari peut devenir un grand garçon en prenant avec lui la clef de la maison ainsi, à toute heure, il sera libre de rentrer chez lui


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> _"Je ne ferme pas à clé ma porte d’entrée car mon conjoint n’a pas d’horaires"_
> 
> Vous n'avez pas deux jeux de clés ?_ _


Ce n’est pas un problème de clés, il oublie fréquemment ses clés quand il ne les perd pas. Il oublie aussi de claquer la porte du garage s’il passe par là et j’ai beau lui répéter ça ne rentre pas ! Il m’énerve 😡


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bon il va falloir recadrer votre chéri ! par contre la porte n'étant pas fermée n'importe qui peut rentrer la preuve en est et surtout les petits ouvrir et se sauver ... je vous mets un 0 pointé !!!


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Griselda _monsieur a comme des manies et ne veut pas s’encombrer ( il est pénible et je bataille avec lui car à la maison il lui faut ses petites affaires à proximité ). Récemment je lui ai donné une leçon, je savais qu’il n’avait pas de clé et je suis descendue au parc avec les enfants après le goûter et j’ai tout fermé à clé et rentré le chien. Je laissais ouvert avec le chien dehors. Évidemment il est arrivé et s’est retrouvé coincé dehors. Il m’appelle et je lui ai répondu cherche le double caché dehors. Il n’a pas de tête et ne se souvenait plus de la cachette. Il est venu donc me rejoindre pour que je lui passe mes clés. _


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Et bien il prends ses clefs et s'il oublie il attendra à la porte que tu ais le temps de lui ouvrir, quand il en aura marre d'attendre dehors il se prendra en main... il faut croire qu'un Mari peut avoir besoin d'être lui aussi éduquer-élevé?! Arrête d'être sa Mère et il arrêtera d'être un petit garçon Blague à part c'est vraiment une question autant de sécurité et tu pourrais y perdre ton Agrément, et ne crois pas que l'argument "c'est pour que mon Mari n'est pas besoin de penser aux clefs" tiendrait devant la PMI, le CD, un tribunal en cas d'incident... que c'est aussi une question de respect de la place de chacun: tu es AM, ton Mari doit en tenir compte, il est ton Mari, pas ton fils, en tant qu'adulte responsable il ne devrait pas être materné par son Épouse


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bon il va falloir recadrer votre chéri ! par contre la porte n'étant pas fermée n'importe qui peut rentrer la preuve en est et surtout les petits ouvrir et se sauver ... je vous mets un 0 pointé !!!


N’importe qui non, les sans gènes ou quelqu’un de mal intentionné à la rigueur mais j’ai un chien et il donne l’alerte bien avant que la personne soit à la porte d’entrée. L’accès à ma maison n’est pas des plus simples: allée longue et en pente ( portillon avant la maison)   ou un escalier qui coupe avec portillon en bas ( dans la pente) et qui est face à la porte d’entrée. J’ai également des fenêtres qui donnent sur le devant et il est difficile d’arriver sans être vu ou entendu ( chien + bruit du portillon). Les enfants ont très peu d’occasion d’ouvrir la porte car je suis présente et je suis vigilante. La poignée est assez dure. C’est arrivé une seule fois qu’un enfant ouvre ( j’étais dans la salle de bain avec le copain qui était sur le pot) et j’ai entendu le bruit ( je surveillais depuis le dégagement la pièce à vivre). Je l’ai grondé et j’ai expliqué. Idem quand ils essaient d’ouvrir en présence des parents. Ils comprennent très bien.


----------



## Caro35 (24 Novembre 2022)

J’en connais un qui n’aura pas d’étrennes et qui saura où il peut se mettre son calendrier 😂


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Griselda je suis loin d’être sa mère car moi contrairement à elle, je ne lui passe rien 😂 et je ne me gêne pas pour l’envoyer balader et lui faire des remarques. Il est soupe au lait d’ailleurs et n’apprécie pas. Même sans un mari tête en l’air et feignasse ( pas pour tout heureusement) c’est une habitude que nous n’avons pas de fermer notre porte à clé. Je le fais avant d’aller me coucher et si j’oublie ben ça peut rester ouvert car mon chéri n’aura pas eu l’idée non plus. Ça rentre d’un côté, ça fini par ressortir de l’autre à un moment donné


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Tu ne lui passe rien... *sauf* d'avoir le droit de compter sur toi pour la porte d'entrée...


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35 normalement il n'y a pas de calendrier mais si jamais il se pointe avec ses chatons même tout mimi, il aura panpan cul-cul avec


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Je suis toujours surprise de lire ou d'entendre je suis là, je surveille, j'explique et l'enfant comprend très bien, ça fait 20 ans qu'il n'est rien arrivé  ... 
Certes je me fais confiance mais j'ai plus encore confiance en la capacité d'un petit lutin malin de moins de 3 ans à échapper à une surveillance qui, bien que je fasse au mieux pour qu'elle ne puisse être prise en défaut, n'en reste pas moins humaine et donc susceptible d'être déjouée. 
Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai dit à une collègue qui refuse de mettre une barrière à son escalier car elle trouve plus utile d'expliquer en même temps à 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans qu'il ne faut pas monter l'escalier tout seul 😰, que l'un n'empêche pas l'autre et que l'on peut expliquer à l'enfant POURQUOI nous protégeons l'accès à l'escalier par une barrière. Éducation et protection ne s'opposent pas. Elles se complètent.


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Tu ne lui passe rien... *sauf* d'avoir le droit de compter sur toi pour la porte d'entrée...


là elle est fermée à clé na ! je n'avais pas pensé à mal en ne fermant pas mais je vais prendre l'habitude car apparemment c'est irresponsable en tant qu'AM (le sujet n'a jamais été abordé en 11 ans avec la puéricultrice). Je ne sais pas à quelle heure il va revenir, il évite pendant la sieste afin de ne pas risquer de réveiller les petits (le chien lui fait une fête sonore pas possible)


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Bon, rien ne t'empêche de faire preuve de pedagogie bienveillante envers lui, qui a l'amabilité de faire discret durant la sieste des petits en lui expliquant que l'intrusion du facteur t'a amené à reviser ta copie et donc qu'il faut que lui aussi change ses habitudes...


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 personnellement je suis consciente de leur capacité à faire une bêtise (qui n'en est pas une à leurs yeux vu leur âge), de leur imagination sans borne et que ça peut se dérouler très vite et que l'erreur est humaine, que je ne suis pas infaillible, je garde ça à l'esprit. Voilà c'est une habitude que je n'ai pas de fermer à clé (sauf l'accès au sous-sol par un verrou haut) mais désormais j'y veillerai avec les petits. C'est une erreur de ma part d'avoir occulter les dangers potentiels, je n'en ai jamais été informée et j'ai manqué de bon sens


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Ne te flagelle pas trop, perso j'ai compris l'importance il y a fort longtemps quand on a retrouvé la petite voisine, à 4 pattes, devant le grillage de la voisine: elle etait partie voir le chien... sans aucun doute, si petite, ses Parents n'avaient pas imaginé qu'elle pouvait déjà fuguer, pas même moi d'ailleurs!
Du coup, quand la PMI est un peu relou a exiger que notre portail soit fermé à clef (ou avec un dispositif exterieur que les enfants ne peuvent pas manipuler depuis l'interieur du jardin) + la porte d'entrée verouillée, ça prends plus de sens pour moi... au grand damne de mon Mari et mes Adulescents.
L'interet du forum et du partage d'experience est de nous faire tous evoluer ;-)


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bon, des erreurs ont en fait tous, moi la première ! Bien que n'ayant jamais eu de remarques à ce propos, je viens d'équiper mon escalier de contremarches. Une question de bon sens qui ne m'est apparue qu'il y a peu ! 🙃😅


----------



## Capri95 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐 
Je ferme toujours à clef, car dès que les petits arrivent a hauteur de porte, ils trouvent la technique quasi immédiatement pour ouvrir la porte.
La mienne il faut descendre la poignée donc facile..
A l'époque quand j'étais chez encore mes parents, ils avaient une maison et d'ailleurs ont toujours la maison je devais avoir 15 ans nous avions une chienne un mélange Berger Belge et Berger Allemand elle était toute noire.
Il y avait l'employé du gaz je crois qui relevait les compteurs, c'était encore à l'intérieur.. ils nous connaissez bien donc il est rentrée dans la cour, il m'a fait peur.. ma chienne était venue me chercher pour me prévenir.
Donc tout allé bien sauf quand l'employé du gaz à voulut ressortir, ma chienne lui à montrée les dents et à grogner et c'est mise devant le portail, j'ai du la tirée par le collier pour qu'elle le laisse passer. Le gars était livide.. il s'en souviendra toute sa vie je pense, bien qu'il doit être à la retraite.


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda il va faire attention c'est sûr mais y'aura encore des oublis. Il est désespérant je l'appelle monsieur faux départ ! il part sans son tél pro, sans sa sacoche carrément voire sa clé de voiture. C'est mieux depuis qu'il a changé de boîte, charge de travail moindre, beaucoup plus de télétravail mais bon il a encore laissé la porte du garage grande ouverte et je lui répète X fois par semaine ( pourtant y'a un petit progrés il pense à la fermer le soir)


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda les enfants en principe s'ils parviennent à ouvrir la porte d'entrée ils ne se retrouvent pas au niveau de la rue car ma maison est en contrebas et les 2 accès ont un portillon avec système d'ouverture côté extérieur. ils se retrouveraient sur la terrasse qui est sécurisée. J'ai l'habitude de vérifier après passage que les portillons ont été fermés, un coup d'œil par une des fenêtres et hop je vais fermer si besoin


----------



## Grenat11 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

C'est sans gêne c'est certain, chez nous la pmi nous impose de fermer la porte d'entrée à clef...ce que je trouve complètement idiot dans la mesure où s'il nous arrive quelque chose, les secours devront forcer la porte (ma porte d'entrée est en bois massif et pèse un poids de vache donc la forcer n'est pas simple). Je la ferme pas systématiquement chez moi tout dépend des enfants qui sont là...ma porte d'entrée est très très dure à ouvrir (y compris pour la fille de 9 ans d'un couple d'amis) et ce même depuis que l'on a changé la poignée de la porte...1 seul a montré qu'il était en capacité de le faire...il est déjà arrivé qu'une livreuse de chez DPD déposé le colis dans l'entrée ...mon entrée est fermée et n'est pas accessible aux enfants. Cette livreuse sait que je suis am et est très respectueuse..en général elle m'appelle avant de livrer pour savoir si je suis là. Rare sont les fois où elle dépose le colis dans l'entrée, sauf si c'est sur le temps de midi. Quant à ce facteur, j'imagine bien sa tête face à ta réaction.


----------



## Nounou41 (26 Novembre 2022)

Moi j ai eu un problème avec une factrice jeune stagiaire au moment des fêtes l année dernière, au contraire de la postante  elle ne voulait pas rentrer ne serait ce que dans la cour pour livrer un colis,  portail grand ouvert bien sûr,  je suis à la campagne donc elle mettait des avis en mettant : pas de sonnette et oui pas de sonnette, le lendemain re avis et écrit : toujours pas de sonnette,  ça a duré plusieurs fois, en final je la chopé et je lui dis : pas de sonnette,  vous ne voulez pas rentrer ? Il y a une petite coutume en fin d année pour les facteurs, et bien chez moi pas de sonnette.... elle a compris et heureusement nous avons changé de factrice pour une beaucoup plus agréable et accommodante, elle a eu droit cette année à la petite coutume


----------



## MeliMelo (27 Novembre 2022)

Ha oui, toujours fermer la porte à clé, et pour les accueillis, et pour les "intrus" sans gêne, parents y compris lol. Un contrôle impromptu de la PMI, et elle ne sera pas ok de savoir la porte ouverte qui plus est.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Marine35

« *J’envisage de signaler l’incident ainsi que d’autres choses à sa direction ( un voisin est son directeur) et également d’envoyer un mail au président de l’association de quartier. J’ai été choquée, le petit que j’avais dans les bras également et celui de 2 ans 1/2 »*

NON ce ne serait pas cool surtout en ces périodes difficiles …. Faire « sa B.A » il a compris sûrement et ne le refera plus

D’autre part, *le mari ou un enfant ado devrait avoir leur clé et ouvrir tout simplement comme s’il n’y avait personne car il y a des enfants qui peuvent partir ou même être pire « kidnappés »*

⚠️ Donc déjà il y a obligation par notre métier à fermer à clé le portillon ET notre maison (porte d’entrée et porte fenêtres)

Pour la porte-fenêtre SI ouverte, l’AM doit être dans la pièce et mettre quelque chose devant pour que les enfants ne partent pas.

Perso je mets un parc qui bloque la porte-fenêtre.


*Juste pour info*

Une collègue il y a déjà pas mal d’années, je l’ai déjà dit sur ce forum, a eu *sa puéricultrice qui l’attendait dans son salon …. L’AM était à l’étage et a « découvert » sa puer !*

Elle a passé un sacré mauvais « quart d’heure … «

*Et c’est normal ! *


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

*Et là « ça va » ce n’est que le facteur ! Les cambrioleurs ça existe … on entend ça à longueur de journée, d’ailleurs hier aux infos … cela aurait pu être pire*

Mon voisin a eu un cambrioleur qui est passé par son jardin, juste à ce moment là je secouais une serviette à l’étage par la fenêtre, donc je faisais du bruit, il m’a entendue et vue et du coup est parti !* 

Donc ATTENTION *


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432

« une collègue qui *refuse de mettre une barrière à son escalier* car elle trouve plus utile d'expliquer en même temps à 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans qu'il ne faut pas monter l'escalier tout seul »

C’est une blague j’espère !

*ABERRANT et je dirais même + …. meurtrier ! Jusqu’au jour où il y aura un accident 💥 *

Alors là ce serait bien que la puéricultrice entre chez elle sans la porte fermée, elle n’aurait PLUS son agrément

Les parents ne le voient pas ? Si OUI ils ne disent RIEN ? …


----------

